# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Cyclotella sp.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo una nueva diatomea,  Cyclotella y creo que la especie puede ser   C.meneghiniana.
Esta diatomea también la he encontrado en la muestra recogida de un estanque de parque.





Seguiré poniendo mas información.
Espero que os guste.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (21-oct-2014),Los terrines (21-oct-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

He estado revisando las fotos y he encontrado nuevas evidencias Cyclonella, estas fotos la he sacado del tema Scenedesmus Acuminatus o Acutodesmus pectinatus. 

La primera foto.



La segunda foto.




Saludos, Francisco.

----------

Calima (24-oct-2014),Los terrines (24-oct-2014),willi (23-oct-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, subo la pobre Cyclotella aplastada por el vidrio del cubreobjeto. 



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (25-oct-2014),Los terrines (25-oct-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno días  compañeros para acabar con este tema de Cyclotella subo dos fotos del frústulo o cubierta silícea de la diatomea. 
Esta foto está realizada desde la planta o vista desde arriba.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (26-oct-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, quiero contaros que he estado estudiando este ultimo mes sobre los olores y sabores que pueden transferir algunas microalgas al agua.
 Cyclotella es una diatomea que cuando se encuentra en grades cantidades que puede ceder sabor aromático al agua y obstruir los filtros.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (27-oct-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias compañero, vamos a tener que echar alguna discusión de las nuestras.

----------


## Calima

Hola de nuevo:
Las diatomeas siempre han sido un problema, cuando abundan, para los filtros que se colmatan con rapidez si la decantación no va muy bien. Al fin y al cabo las capsulas que envuelven a estas algas, las tecas, son de silice.
En cuanto a olores, por lo que yo conozco, no son de las algas más conflictivas, pues suelen desaparecer con una buena precloración sobrepasando el punto de ruptura. Pero sobre este tema no se puede generalizar porque puede aparecer una cepa rara dentro de una especie capaz de incordiar mas allá de todo lo previsible.

Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (28-oct-2014)

----------

